

Location via SMS App - has anyone tried this? - cburgdorfer
http://whereareyou-app.com/
Does this actually work? Sounds very suspicious. I can't test, I don't have an iPhone.
======
dutchbrit
I haven't tried this out, but I do know it is possible to roughly locate a
user via SMS. A lot of government agencies already do this using SMS
messaging, basically you can send a silent SMS to a user so they don't even
need to 'receive' a message. I assume it works the same way, but not
silent(?).

From Wikipedia:

Silent messages, often called “silent sms,” “stealth sms,” or “stealthy
pings,” are employed to locate a person or to create a complete movement
profile. They do not show up on a display, nor trigger an acoustical signal
when received. The mobile provider, often at the behest of the police, will
capture data such as subscriber identification IMSI. In Germany in 2010 nearly
half a million “silent SMSs” were sent by the federal police, customs, and the
secret service Office for Protection of the Constitution.[60]

~~~
cburgdorfer
Hm, i don't think it works like this, ... ? Must be some other technology... I
don't have an iPhone to try, but anyways. I'll figure it out... thanks for the
interesting info.

------
cjbenedikt
available for Android as well??

~~~
vadvi
yes, what about the android version?

------
vadvi
not bad....

